# Old Specialized retrofit for commuting



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello, long time member, not very active poster, and got a few questions. I still haven't gotten around to getting rid of my old Specialized HardRock (even though I've asked for upgrades several times), its been reliable and I don't do any real "mountain biking" so I figured I'll convert it to be a commuter. I've recently gone back to school and since school is less than 6 miles one way, I figured I can use my bike to get to and from. Its old enough that the chain, cassette and crankset are heavily worn. I'm basically looking for options as far as replacements go. Should I just hunt down the originals or should I get something compatible? I'm also trying to do it in a way to make it affordable (not really aiming for cheap, if something is worth getting, I'll be able to get it)

In its current configuration it has the these driveline components:

Shimano Altus FC-CT91 crankset 24/32/38
Shimano HG30 7 speed cassette 11-28

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*You can still find....*

new cranks and cassettes that will be a direct replacement. It may be a little tough to find a crank with 28/38/48 ring set in anything but the low end, but they are available. The Shimano FC-M151 is one that I can think of off the top of my head. That's assuming that you want to stick with a square taper bottom bracket. The FC-M411L would also be a direct replacement with the same tooth counts for the rings as well, and it's a square taper crankset as well. As far as the cassette, not a problem the Shimano HG 50 and HG 70 cassettes are still available . The 50 is really tough to find in 11-28 though. But the 70 is easily found with the 11-28 range. Of cours 7/8speed chains aren't a problem at all.

Anyway, it's your call. You can spend the money and upgrade if you want. But the older style stuff is still available, inexpensive, and it still works well. I'd go with the HG 70 cassette for around $35 and the FC-M411L Alivio crank at around $50, get the new chain and call it good. On a commuter your don't necessarily need high zoot stuff, and in many cases it's better if it isn't. You just need components that are in good shape and reliable. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for replying Squash. It seems I can still readily find the HG30 cassette with 11-28t configuration, but would there be any reason to get the the H30 over the -50 or -70 cassettes? I also found a Shimano Alivio FC-M410 Crankset with 22-32-42 chainrings. Since I do have a hill to tackle I figured the lower first chainring would help. Is it compatible with my current bottom bracket?

Also, does it matter what kind of chain I get? Seeing as 7 speeds are quite rare.

Thanks again


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like a SS conversion waiting to happen.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

"...would there be any reason to get the the H30 over the -50 or -70 cassettes?"
H30 will cost less.

"I also found a Shimano Alivio FC-M410 Crankset with 22-32-42 chainrings...
...Is it compatible with my current bottom bracket?"
Probably. Chances are both those cranks are for "square taper" BBs. One might possibly position the rings a little farther from or closer to the center of your bike than the other, but it shouldn`t be a big deal- hopefully somebody else can give a better answer to that one.


"Also, does it matter what kind of chain I get? Seeing as 7 speeds are quite rare."
Not rare at all, they just don`t necesarrily SAY seven speed on the package. From 5 to 8 speed all use the same chain, so it will likely say eight speed.


----------



## jazen (Aug 5, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up. If I was to go with a new crankset with 28/38/48, will my current dérailleur cope with the significantly larger chainring?

umarth:

Doing a SS (single speed?) conversion does sound cool, but I don't think I can handle that just yet.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

jazen said:


> Cool! Thanks for the heads up. If I was to go with a new crankset with 28/38/48, will my current dérailleur cope with the significantly larger chainring?
> 
> umarth:
> 
> Doing a SS (single speed?) conversion does sound cool, but I don't think I can handle that just yet.


Well it's impossible to tell from your original post. You gave some odd ball numbers for what your crank has on it now, "Shimano Altus FC-CT91 crankset 24/32/38". That's not a common or standard ring set. The three most common are 22/32/42, 22/32/44, and 28/38/48 for an MTB. I am assuming that you fat fingered the big ring, or are riding a "franken-crank", i.e. something someone cobbled together. Either way, just get the set that most closely matches the ring combination that you are running now and it should be fine.

Good Dirt


----------

